# Inline Refractometer



## rehabs_for_quitters (29/1/15)

Has anyone achieved this on a home brew scale or is there a unit that would be suitable for home brew scale as I am thinking about adding something like this to a new rig I am getting the bits together to build and want to err on the side of control freak with it


----------

